# Life in Cyprus



## 007trex (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone out there with info about life in Cyprus? Good? Bad? A mix? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cyprus is not a part of Greece nor is it governed by Greece.
for information about Cyprus you should post in the Cyprus section.


----------

